# Adequan, injections...



## Spartu (14 November 2013)

My OTTB was diagnosed with DJD in his hocks after getting lame on the right hind, nothing horrible yet, but it is there. And he has a back pain in loin area and over his croup. And you can hear his hocks clicking. He started to refuse commands, go backwards, rear and buck, and it is not common for him. He was in training for dressage and accepted collection and everything greatly, but as the back pain got bigger and bigger, he got more reluctant to move and work. I also noticed he has one sore vertebrae, you can push all the others - no reaction, push that one - and he will lower his back. Vet will come tomorrow to inject ligaments in his back and croup, and possibly inject the spine area. Any experiences with one sore vertebrae? He can arch his back. For arthritis - he will get a loading dose of Adequan once a year and he is on daily Cortaflex HA which appears to be helping him so far. I don't want to go with joint injections yet, and my vet also agrees on that. Please tell me your experiences about back injections, Adequan for hocks and back, anything. I'm really scared now. And about one sore vertebrae, any ideas? Thanks a lot!


----------



## TheBigPony (14 November 2013)

Sorry I don't have experience of Adequan but my horses hocks clicked she had been on cortaflex and at one point I tried superflex but she still clicked.  I then put her on cosequin and the clicking stopped within a month.  Cosequin isn't the cheapest so tried riaflex as some people say it is the same as cosequin but within days her hocks were clicking again - put her back on cosequin and the clicking stopped.

My horse gets very sore in the back when her hocks hurt so your sore vertebrae may be linked to that.  Could be that he is holding himself in such away that is putting pressure on that vertebrae.


----------



## Izzwizz (15 November 2013)

Soreness in the back can be easily linked to soreness in the hocks, its like us, pain in the hip and you walk differently.  Think the term is referred pain.  Has a Physio looked at your horse's back?  My Physio has been excellent in dealing with my mare's kissing spines.  Without her guidance I wouldnt be as knowledgeable about whats going on with her.

My other mare had a course of Adequan injections and I do think it helped her.  She's 18 and is now on the joint supplement called Synequin.  She was stumbling downhill out hacking, Vet diagnosed stiffness in her stifle so the joint supplement was started and I have to say shes never felt better.  Its not cheap but once your past the loading dose I think its value for money.  Keep your horse warm at night, stable chaps etc and not with heavy rugs.  Layering with such as the Rambo rug liners is effective.


----------



## Lucky Lady (15 November 2013)

Adequan I know is very expensive as my racehorse was on this. Its good but couldn't afford to stay on this for long, then went on to Nutrawound and then on maintenance. Hes now retired from racing and still sound!


----------



## Spartu (16 November 2013)

@TheBigPony I've also heard good stories about Cosequin, but I don't think I will be able to afford it along with the Adequan, as Adequan will be around 400 hundred, and plus he needs back done, so I will need a few hundred for bills. I'll try Adequan along with a daily supplement, currently it will be Cortaflex HA or Lubric 8. If that fails, well Cosequin will be my next try. But I hope this is going to work out. I don't want to inject joint directly, vet said to start with a less invasive things first. And I also think his back are sore due to his hocks. Love to hear positive stories like you just told me. 

@Izwizz Nope, back still wasn't checked. Vet should check his back around Monday, to decide which part needs to be injected along with croup injections. I can't wait to start him on Adequan, and my horse is happy when going downhill, sometimes slows down but easy to make him go, doesn't seem to stumble or something and there are some pretty big hills out there. He's very happy on the trail, but it could be adrenaline, I don't know. He is the worst when worked in an arena, and happy on the track and trails, very forward going. I also used to suspect stifle, but I don't know. Now he is not lame, but when he gets from trot to walk, he takes weird short steps with that leg sometimes, so I don't know what to think. And seems like he is trotting with that leg turned to the inside, so weird. o.o Not sure if I can explain. Glad your girl is fine. 

@Lucky Lady I know it is expensive, but I planned to do loading dose once a year and daily oral supplement. That would be around $60 a month and $400 per year, and it is okay, if it will work out. :/ And never saw Nutrawound around here, good to hear it helps your boy.


----------



## stencilface (16 November 2013)

Mine was on adequan for tendonitis, on a course of seven injections, one every four days. The tendonitis is fixed (I hope, due to pregnancy etc I haven't ridden in four months!) so I think it helped, only experience I have sorry! I had to do the injections and it wasnt too traumatic for him!


----------



## Spartu (17 November 2013)

Stencilface said:



			Mine was on adequan for tendonitis, on a course of seven injections, one every four days. The tendonitis is fixed (I hope, due to pregnancy etc I haven't ridden in four months!) so I think it helped, only experience I have sorry! I had to do the injections and it wasnt too traumatic for him! 

Click to expand...

Yeah, I plan to give the 7 shots just like you did. I'm glad that it worked out for you and hope it will do the same for me. Thank you for informing me about your experience.


----------



## lizbet (27 November 2013)

Adequan cosequin brilliant .started adequan worked got xrays to prove it.used it for all round joint relief injected in bum.As and when vet said for arthritus
Kept at bay and showed improvements .Horse very old .Managed to keep in full competion. Brill


----------



## Goldenstar (27 November 2013)

Has the vet discussed Tildren with you OP ?
The back issues are likely to be secondary to the hock issues .
I think you need to reconcile yourself with all such treatments you are only buying time.


----------



## lizbet (27 November 2013)

Tildren was mentioned to me by my vet he said it was good .But he advised me against it
due to the risk of colic.There is a forum on here discussing tildren and its side effects.
My friends fell had no luck.Hyonate is excellent to give intravinously say once a year my vet
is also a orthopedic surgeon.He recomemded hyonate adequan cosequin.
Tildren good but side effects.Ask your vet about hyonate.We all get arthritus
at some point in life there is nothing wrong with a bit of help along the way is there


----------



## lizbet (27 November 2013)

Hyonate info is also available on horse and hound forums via internet.It has good reviews . Tildren  not so much.I found it excellent .One twice a year to vien in neck.Probley better than adequan to be honest but ask your vet as to what is being treated.


----------



## Goldenstar (28 November 2013)

Tildren is a serious drug and when you think of what it does it's hardly surprising it has some side effects .
The horses need to go into the vets for a few hours to be monitored after its been given .
I have seen the excessive drinking which is also a known side effect but it did not last long .
I had great results with it with one horse with another not so good .
It's just another option that Op can consider.


----------



## lizbet (28 November 2013)

Exactly


----------



## chestnut cob (28 November 2013)

Goldenstar is right - these treatments only buy time, make the horse more comfortable for a bit longer.  None of them can cure anything.

I've used Adequan in the past and do think it's good stuff, always gave my arthritic horse a boost.  He had Tildren twice.  First time there was a huge difference v quickly and he felt amazing.  For about 7 weeks.  After that he was OK, not as good as to begin with but not as bad as he had been.  By 3.5 months, I felt the effects had completely worn off.  Vet gave him a second treatment but I didn't feel or see any effect at all.  Horse didn't need to go to the vets to have it done, vet came out and gave it to him as a drip.  I arranged it so the vet had other horses to see to on the yard on the same day, so he wasn't just hanging around staring at my horse for ages.

Horse also had Hyonate injections every now and then.  Vet tended to just give him a jab whenever he was out for something else.  In terms of supplements, I really rate JointFX.  It's expensive but my horse was definitely better on it.  If ever I ran out, he'd get stiff quickly.


----------



## silvershadow81 (28 November 2013)

Ive had a big (18hh) Shire x TB who at 6 had ringbone and sidebone.  He was given one course of Adequan, expensive and does relive pain, but this will not last much more than six months before another course will be required.


----------



## Goldenstar (28 November 2013)

It's really sad and difficult in these situations making difficult choices and ethical and financial judgements about keeping an old friend going , I don't envy any one in this situation each horse is different .
I wish you luck making the choices OP.


----------



## chestnut cob (28 November 2013)

Goldenstar said:



			It's really sad and difficult in these situations making difficult choices and ethical and financial judgements about keeping an old friend going , I don't envy any one in this situation each horse is different .
		
Click to expand...

It is difficult.  I certainly think that once the horse reaches this stage, its workload has to be reduced, or find a different job for it.  I know in my horse's case, I stopped jumping him and TBH he hated flat schooling anyway so avoided that unless he was in a particularly jovial mood.  We just hacked and hunted, and he couldn't have been happier despite his problems.  In fact, the last season I did with him before he retired, I don't think I've ever known him to be so happy and well.  Yes he was stiff after a day out but he loved every minute.  However, he certainly wasn't up to a lot of competing and jumping.  He did the odd fence when hunting, popped the occasional log on a fun ride, and did a few DR tests with my sharer, but nothing more.  You have to listen to what the horse tells you.  IMHO as long as the horse is happy, you're OK


----------



## lizbet (5 December 2013)

Spartu said:



			My OTTB was diagnosed with DJD in his hocks after getting lame on the right hind, nothing horrible yet, but it is there. And he has a back pain in loin area and over his croup. And you can hear his hocks clicking. He started to refuse commands, go backwards, rear and buck, and it is not common for him. He was in training for dressage and accepted collection and everything greatly, but as the back pain got bigger and bigger, he got more reluctant to move and work. I also noticed he has one sore vertebrae, you can push all the others - no reaction, push that one - and he will lower his back. Vet will come tomorrow to inject ligaments in his back and croup, and possibly inject the spine area. Any experiences with one sore vertebrae? He can arch his back. For arthritis - he will get a loading dose of Adequan once a year and he is on daily Cortaflex HA which appears to be helping him so far. I don't want to go with joint injections yet, and my vet also agrees on that. Please tell me your experiences about back injections, Adequan for hocks and back, anything. I'm really scared now. And about one sore vertebrae, any ideas? Thanks a lot! 

Click to expand...

 How have you gone on with your horse.


----------



## Spartu (25 December 2013)

lizbet said:



			How have you gone on with your horse.
		
Click to expand...

Ugh, not good at all. Vet was out again, to check for his back pain and said he has problems with supraspinous ligament, or something like that and he is going to have his back done after New Year and stuff. And he said pain the croup area is not from a back problem, but a problem somewhere in the leg. He said, because horse is a TB, he is built a bit taller in his croup than front end, and that is why he is more prone to back problems with that ligament along the back. He said back ligament injections will last 6 months minimum. And about his right hind lameness, I don't know what to think. He does have an old splint fracture there, and a callus formed, and starting bone spavin, but I still think it is his stifle. I really don't know. He is currently only lightly worked, so no lameness present. And he gets daily Lubric 8, given orally. He will start his Adequan Loading dose on 6th January. I also noticed one thing. When turned in tight circle, left leg goes under him normally, but right hind, it goes under him as well, but I see he is struggling, making noises, and sutff. And rushes when turning in hand. If you understand. But his left leg has shorter arch than right. So it is weird. And he has no trouble picking up the left lead, which would suggest right hock/stifle. I really don't know, but this mysterious thing has been going on for 9 months.  Thanks for caring. x


----------



## lizbet (27 December 2013)

Sorry things are not going your way.Forgive me but i think you need to get a clear diganois. Make sure you understand what exactly is wrong.
It appears to me you need your vet to explain again what is wrong and were.Good luck and keep us informed x


----------



## Spartu (5 January 2014)

lizbet said:



			Sorry things are not going your way.Forgive me but i think you need to get a clear diganois. Make sure you understand what exactly is wrong.
It appears to me you need your vet to explain again what is wrong and were.Good luck and keep us informed x
		
Click to expand...

Okay, here's an update. Vet was out yesterday, to have his back done. He was done under local anesthetics, and he did lumbar part of his back, from his withers and a loin area. He said he has a good sacroiliac part, and no need to inject it, and when it hurts, pain comes from somewhere else. I also showed him a video of him trotting under saddle, but freely, and he said he sees a shorter stride on the right hind. Then the shocking thing - he saw the hock x-rays and said he doesn't have a problem there, but below the hock - his cannon bone. He showed me a serious cannon bone fracture, lots of black things on the x-ray and said he was shocked and that a horse with this kind of x-ray and injury, would have a much serious lameness present, even not being able to get out of the stable. He said his movement and his x-rays do not match. Now we are sure that there is lameness, but he said forget about x-rays and everything, and ride him like you normally would. So next time he gets lame, we will start making a diagnosis. Now I don't know what to do or think. I'm having mental breakdowns in last few days. I know he is not right, but I don't know why. I just know it is a right hind. He has a will to go, but I see he is uncomfortable. I just see it. And this is killing me. Leg appears like it has a lower arch, like he brings left leg forward more. But professional rider doesn't feel it under saddle and it is only visible to an experienced, well-trained eye. It is going to be one year soon, since he is out of dressage and I'm slowly losing hope and will. His lameness doesn't improve with rest. No matter how long. Nor with easy work outs. I just want this to end. Now that a vet is confused about him, what am I supposed to do?? Sit and cry? Yeah I guess, I'm used to it. Thanks a lot for following our story. <3 <3 I'll keep you updated, he should be started on Adequan these days. xxx


----------



## Lucky Lady (5 January 2014)

Oh Sparta really feel for you and can fully understand your feelings! I have a suggestion and want to recommend a guy that not only sorted my horses injury, where vets failed but also myself and my injury was  3.5 years ago and no one found the problem, but this guy took one session!!!!  PM me if you would like his details.


----------



## lizbet (6 January 2014)

Spartu said:



			Okay, here's an update. Vet was out yesterday, to have his back done. He was done under local anesthetics, and he did lumbar part of his back, from his withers and a loin area. He said he has a good sacroiliac part, and no need to inject it, and when it hurts, pain comes from somewhere else. I also showed him a video of him trotting under saddle, but freely, and he said he sees a shorter stride on the right hind. Then the shocking thing - he saw the hock x-rays and said he doesn't have a problem there, but below the hock - his cannon bone. He showed me a serious cannon bone fracture, lots of black things on the x-ray and said he was shocked and that a horse with this kind of x-ray and injury, would have a much serious lameness present, even not being able to get out of the stable. He said his movement and his x-rays do not match. Now we are sure that there is lameness, but he said forget about x-rays and everything, and ride him like you normally would. So next time he gets lame, we will start making a diagnosis. Now I don't know what to do or think. I'm having mental breakdowns in last few days. I know he is not right, but I don't know why. I just know it is a right hind. He has a will to go, but I see he is uncomfortable. I just see it. And this is killing me. Leg appears like it has a lower arch, like he brings left leg forward more. But professional rider doesn't feel it under saddle and it is only visible to an experienced, well-trained eye. It is going to be one year soon, since he is out of dressage and I'm slowly losing hope and will. His lameness doesn't improve with rest. No matter how long. Nor with easy work outs. I just want this to end. Now that a vet is confused about him, what am I supposed to do?? Sit and cry? Yeah I guess, I'm used to it. Thanks a lot for following our story. <3 <3 I'll keep you updated, he should be started on Adequan these days. xxx
		
Click to expand...

I am not a vet but my guess is back problems are probley coming from  lamess.The fracture seems to be the most important thing.I think it is probley needing more than adequan at this stage.supraspinatus can cause lameness and short stride but usually in forelimb.If the xray is as bad as vet says no wounder he is uncomfortable.So no need for you to be confused as to why  he is lame at times short strided etc.The thing is what is he going to do about the fracture.There are other diagonistic tests he can do on that leg.If your vet is confused which he should not be as what to do he could refer you to a equine hospital.
Does this fracture need to be cleaned flushed excess bone removed.Will work put an extra strain on it and crack or break it all togeather. Now your vet is a trained proffesional so lets try niw to be more positive he has xrayed it and said what he is doing next,when you have worked him.I have seen horses with old fractures in various places and they have been ok.So try not to worry and wait it out.Maybe you wont be able to do what you used to with this horse how would you feel about that ,if you can get him comfortable and do less .How much money are you prepared to spend. I dont know what you are expecting from this.Try to go with the flow for now it is early days.My vet has extra qualifications in orthopedics if you want him.If you want a chat pm me.People on hear including me will speak to you or come over.personally if were me i would be wanting more.A final diagnois and some answers good luck x


----------



## Spartu (6 January 2014)

Yeah, I get it all, but the main problem is that he is not lame like really short strided. It is so hard to explain, like even the vet is not sure that he is actually lame. It is not real lameness. And if vet says to forget about x-rays and ride him, then he himself is not also sure, and then it is not that serious. Plus, this horse was jumped, did almost a full gallop on the track many times, and worked off his hinds for months and kept going, not lame. So it is very confusing. I'm spending as much as it needs to be spent. He is on box rest today too, like vet said, then lunged to see any differences after having his back done. And thank you for all your help. <3 But this is like a mysterious problem that many many people and vets couldn't figure out. Because he is not lame, but not 100% right. He can extended the trot like any normal horse, even bigger, like he is a trotter. Many confusion here. But yeah, I'll wait to see Adequan's results. Could be many things. And about back pain, he is built a bit shorter in his withers, so I have a hard time finding a saddle that fits. All saddles have a see-saw motion, like they fall forward and when riding, every move they hit him where the saddle ends. I wanted to buy a pad that is bigger in the withers, like riser pads. But cannot find it, only pads higher in the back area. Any ideas where I can buy one? Thanks for everything, I'll keep you informed. <3


----------



## lizbet (12 January 2014)

Thanks for keeping us informed the pads should be available from all good tack shops.Try asking a good saddle fitter were you can get one from or good physio.The leg and back cant be to bad if vet saying ride and not lame then only short.Hope all goes well for you.He has a good mum.hope you get to the bottom of this soon.wishing you well x


----------



## lizbet (17 January 2014)

How you doin ? Thinking you will let us know when you have some news. Keeping my fingers crossed for you and your lovely horse.


----------



## Spartu (26 February 2014)

lizbet said:



			How you doin ? Thinking you will let us know when you have some news. Keeping my fingers crossed for you and your lovely horse.
		
Click to expand...

Hey, sorry for been away for a while, but life has been busy. Back here now. He's doing great so far, but ridden on the track, kinda back in training as a racehorse. No back pain, no lameness. And he does have some serious working time. I also lunge him with side reins every week, so he won't forget dressage. p I also rode him, only did walk and trot, getting him on the bit and asking to lift his back and use hind legs. He's great so far. But as he is getting back in shape, he started to show his stallion behaviour again. Like doing full rears and stuff. Good thing he is ridden by a proffesional who can handle him and has enough experience working with a stallion. He never jumped on a mare, no idea why is he so crazy about other horses. :/ Anyway, when he gets back in the arena, my trainer will ride him, because he needs to stay quiet around other horses, what seems impossible right now. Sometimes he is okay to walk next to a mare, but sometimes goes crazy. Anyway, if he doesn't get well through his training, he will have his balls down, and go on with competing, or I'll try my best and if all fails, I'll permanently retire him and keep him for breeding. Hard choices...  But I have great people around, so I hope it will work out. 
He still didn't get Adequan. Any ideas where I can find it in America and why does it require to withdraw it? Any vet recommendations or something? Cause I'm from Europe. Thanks for caring. <3


----------



## lizbet (27 February 2014)

Simon constable vets practice good vet he has extra qualifcations in joints and has created his own supplements they can advise and supply.Also on line horse medical supplies compare prices hope this is what you wanted.Pressume vet is ok with the work now.I am so pleased to hear your good news.Randy boy with the ladies . I hope it all works out for you both.Some pics would be lovely.Wishing you all the best thanks for letting us know.Wrote this 3 times and tried to post it and it wont go so if so hope this one works . X


----------



## Spartu (1 March 2014)

lizbet said:



			Simon constable vets practice good vet he has extra qualifcations in joints and has created his own supplements they can advise and supply.Also on line horse medical supplies compare prices hope this is what you wanted.Pressume vet is ok with the work now.I am so pleased to hear your good news.Randy boy with the ladies . I hope it all works out for you both.Some pics would be lovely.Wishing you all the best thanks for letting us know.Wrote this 3 times and tried to post it and it wont go so if so hope this one works . X
		
Click to expand...

Thank you for all the information. We found Adequan, but need prescription, now doing that part.  I actually cannot believe how good he is going right now, that people even think he can race again! Of course, altough he is forward going and works amazingly on the track, and pulls like crazy, no races for him.  He had enough. I only work him there, because it is good for his shape and straight lines are good for hocks.  I will post more pictures later, I mostly have videos, but here is one.  It is one of the first times he was tried under saddle, dressage and stuff. I think he even did shoulder in in trot that day. Picture is posted with a rider's permission. 
Not the best one, but yeah. Something at least. <3 Will keep you informed. <3 https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd....720/1512712_10201974552219461_868449445_n.jpg


----------



## lizbet (1 March 2014)

So glad all coming togeather.He is lovely such a nice face kind is that why your doing all you can for him.What a lovely colour and shinny coat.Arrr enjoy.x


----------



## Spartu (3 March 2014)

Thank you so much. <3 I'll keep you updated. <3


----------



## lizbet (3 March 2014)

Please do x


----------



## Spartu (29 March 2014)

Hello. Many new updates, some good, some bad. :/ First, the bad news.  He got in great shape, and looked and worked amazingly, but after one training he got a nail in his frog, 3 cm deep, right hind.  Was 3 legged, and got on bute, antibiotics and a tetanus shot immediately. After nail was out, he felt immediate relief and even rested the opposite leg.  6 days after, we discovered an abscess in his hoof. Nail got in his frog and abscess formed there. Vet and farrier were out, opened it and drained it. But swelling still doesn't go away, and there is heat in his leg. Swelling is minor, but can be easily felt. I'm afraid nail touched his DDFT, hoping not, but I'm dead scared. 2 vets said it is not what is going on, and he was lunged on a circle, no lameness present both ways. Still, I'm very worried. Will inform you on the progress. And now the good news. Adequan arrived finally! As soon as he gets back to work, he will get it. I'm sad because when it finally came, he cannot get it, but I hope everything will turn out well in the end, hope dies last.  He feels great, and when I get him out of the stable to walk him, he gallops out and jumps happily. That gives me hope. Plus he had a shoe pulled off when abscess was drained, and no lameness without a shoe - another thing that gives me hope.  His birthday is on April 15th, I hope this birthday will be a good one, last one wasn't, and previous, I didn't have him. <3 <3 Speak soon! <3


----------



## lizbet (29 March 2014)

Oh no cant believe that poor lads luck.what DDFT. He is in good hands.Glad he so full of life bless him.Give him a big hug and kiss from me.I really hope he will be ok and has a super birthday he deserves.keeps us informed.x


----------



## Spartu (30 March 2014)

Okay, things got a bit worse. DDFT is Deep Digital Flexor tendon, it runs behind Superficial Digital Tendon, like below it, and Superficial is just under the skin. It is kinda between it and a Suspensory Ligament. Yesterday, he was lame on it, and unwilling to go. And his DDFT is swollen. There is heat in whole leg, compared to the others which are as cold as ice. It is bad. But he is not shoed and hoof got a bit icky, plus the ground was vet. So maybe that's why, but I don't think so. Vet is out tonight, so I'll inform you tomorrow morning.  <3


----------



## lizbet (30 March 2014)

I am terriable with abbreviations sorry.Dont worry to much hes had a injury to frog abscess and no shoe so may be sore.But would get him fully checked out properly.rehabilitation patience and a good farrier is paramount for this type injury.Need correct shoeing so a not to put strain else were why injury repairs .Can take a long time to heal.Just hope he does not need box rest while he is feeling so well.I know you know what you are doing.I know you will look after him.Just remember you will be prepared to wait this injury out like we have dicussed before.His work is a bonus to you.With the correct management they can bounce back given a chance.
Got my fingers crossed for you not much of anything.


----------



## Spartu (31 March 2014)

Thanks for all your advice. I won't give up on him, ever. For these short 2 years I had him, there have been more tears and downs, then ups and happy moments. Vet was out yesterday, asked me to trot him, and he is quite lame on the right hind. Vet got kinda confused, didn't expect him to be that lame. But he kept saying, like swearing it couldn't get to his DDFT or any important structure inside. Farrier said when he opened his abscess, it didn't seem to him like the nail entered the tendon, but he does consider it as a possible option. Vet opened his wound where abscess opened (Ahh, it just started to close and heal well.), there was a small amount of blood, and today both farrier and vet will come together to completely open the hoof, get everything out of it, clean it, and put Propolis. I think that's what it is called. His leg still has plenty of heat and is swollen, but only DDFT is enlarged. I'm dead worried now, but still hope it will turn out to be something else that will end within a week. He will also get Animalintex today or tomorrow. I hope if this is sorted out in 10 days, he can start light work for 3-4 days to start getting back in shape, and to recieve Adequan, for his birthday. It would be nice, and this is my plan, but who knows. I'll keep you informed. <3


----------



## lizbet (31 March 2014)

You can always insist on scan of DDFT if your not happy.Be more expense but you will know.Good luck.Give him big kiss for me.keep us informed.Hope good news.


----------



## Spartu (1 April 2014)

Okay, things are a bit better now. Yesterday he was in a small paddock for 2 hours I think, first we tried him on the lounge line and seemed pretty much sound, maybe some uneveness in gait because he has no shoe on that leg, and hoof is kinda yucky. He is also stiff for being closed in box for a while, he's not used to it. He had crazy bucking, jumping, trotting time, on his own, felt amazing. Day before yesterday vet opened a small hole where the old wound was, a bit of blood came, but really small amount, and yesterday his swelling got a bit down. So there is probably some blood, or discharge or something in his hoof, that is making a lot of pressure, and his heel bulbs are a bit swollen again, so I can't wait for them to open the hoof and clean it all. I think that will solve everything. <3 Will keep you informed, and talk soon. <3


----------



## lizbet (1 April 2014)

Keep going x


----------



## Spartu (3 April 2014)

lizbet said:



			Keep going x
		
Click to expand...

Sad news... He may not live to his 9th birthday. He stopped eating, doesnt feel well at all, not in mood for anything, barely a sign of life in him... And limping is getting worse and worse. I cant get myself to one piece now, and Im drowning in tears, but , it is all about him, not about me. I wont be selfish, I love him more than my life, Ill write later, veterinarian is coming tomorrow, sorry but now I cannot say anything more..


----------



## lizbet (3 April 2014)

Oh no what hell going on.why come to this.shocked.what is diagnoses.do u want me to ring u.dont do anything hasty.shocked.confused.xx


----------



## lizbet (3 April 2014)

Really worried about u both can only suggest scan not a clue whats gone so wrong.some sort infection ?.could try getting him into the horse hospital if that bad.thinking of you.always hear.may need a flush if infected.try not to waste time


----------



## lizbet (4 April 2014)

Been thinking about this as above scans images probs .Antibiotics etc. Flush whatever.ASAP.Equine hospital.vet farrier messed about to long.


----------



## Spartu (4 April 2014)

Hello hun, thank you for all your care. Been at the stables almost until midnight yesterday, and sick today.  2nd vet is coming today, in around 3 hours, I just don't trust previous vets. I'm so impatient to wait him to come, but he has a surgery in another stable, so yeah. I'm just afraid to face the truth when he does come. And still have eyes full of tears. I still hope there is another abscess lurking inside... But so far not good, yesterday he rested the leg more, lameness in becoming obvious in walk, and he just stands in his box, unwilling to even sniff his hay. I'm going to him in like one hour and a half to wait for the vet together. But he's in so much pain, I hate to see it. We already talked about euthanazing him, but nothing can prepare me for that. The fact I must be there for him in his final moment, ughh. I must not leave him. But I would burst into tears and scream and probably die, not literally, and I just don't know. I don't want to talk about it so much, when it is not confirmed yet. But it leads to it. Crying again now, so I'll have to stop, but thank you so much for all the care and everything. <33 Going to ring some friends now, so we can be together when the vet comes. I'll post in 3-4 hours, when he's done with the vet. I'll do all it takes for him to be happy, but won't hestitate a second when I see he is in pain, unhappy and suffering, like he is now. To upset now again, lots of love and talk soon. <33333 !!!!! xxxxxxx


----------



## lizbet (4 April 2014)

So sad come to this vet really missed something.Insist SENIOR  vet help.Give him big hugs and kissess.Panicing hear feal so helpless you cant do anything.His mummy loves him .She will do all she can.xx


----------



## Spartu (5 April 2014)

lizbet said:



			So sad come to this vet really missed something.Insist SENIOR  vet help.Give him big hugs and kissess.Panicing hear feal so helpless you cant do anything.His mummy loves him .She will do all she can.xx
		
Click to expand...

Ughh, it was a long and hard day for me, and a good one for him. Vet was out, did hoof testers, only shows pain reaction in his toe area, and vet said it is probably because he is not shoed, and because he did damage his hoof due to not having a shoe on. Later I trotted him in straight lines, walked too, and turned in circle, then trotted on circle. And suprisingly, he was sound. Only minor lameness, but not really a lameness... Vet said even the best horses dont do well without a shoe on, and shoed in other leg. He also said he doesnt see anything serious there, and prescribed me 2 things - one to give him through mouth and one to put on his hoof. Now I feel so bad, because vet probably thinks I was overly dramatic. And all the check ups were on the hard ground. Later I tried him on the soft ground, more lame.  Feel so bad now. Looks like he went through a crisis yesterday, and was better. But still has plenty of not eaten hay. Vet said if lameness gets worse after work, we will do MRI. Baby boy was more happy yesterday, even stealing carrots in front of his box, and I allowed him.  He deserves it. We will see how he goes in the following days, and I just hope we wont put him to sleep. I pray for him to start eating and feel good again, because that will be a good start. When he is back in work, I hope he will be sound, because any injury that leads to box rest will probably not end well. :-( I'll keep you updated, tons of love. xoxoxxxx <33 !!


----------



## lizbet (6 April 2014)

OMG was so worried really thought from what you said was a blood poisoining.So glad he is ok.Earlier post said no wounder sore injury frog absess noshoe.plus same leg as old fracturewhich still has not been sorted by vet.Fact intermitent lame is good sign.
Dont like fact not eating and unwell and swelling.If at all unsure get him in asap.scans bloods probs.would certaintly want on antibiotics and some  sort of protection for that foot for infection unless has to drain.If he is insured you might as well have it fully checked out they will exclued you anyway.Try tempting him to eat.Are you sure there is no infections.


----------



## lizbet (8 April 2014)

How is your geourous boy really hope he is doing well now.x


----------



## lizbet (15 April 2014)

Happy bithday georgous boy x


----------



## Spartu (16 April 2014)

Hello. Sorry for not updating for a while, but life has been busy with exams and college stuff. Yesterday we celebrated his birthday, and all I can say is, it was the best one ever, his 2nd with me. We had a cake, cookies, fast food and drinks, and pretty boy had his tail and mane done for the party, and plenty of carrots, apples, and pulled ears.  Altough last month has been awful for us, we are still keeping up somehow. He is a bit back in work, but only lunged and only walk and trot, unless he canters and bucks on his own. He was allowed to work, but the leg never got the same as it was again. I don't see any lameness present, and he was tried before warming up, so he would probably show it if there was something. But he does wear egg bars on his hind legs, but I don't think they could hide a DDFT tear. Now when it is probably not the tendon, I have no idea what is going on. Now I use something we call 'blister', I use a toothbrush to put it on his leg after I wash it and stuff. If I understood my vet well, it should bring blood to the leg, like a lot, and leg will be swollen, and then when blood goes away, it will take all the bacteria and stuff, something like that? We are all still happy that he made it that night, and barn owner says he was really lucky. Other guy in the stable told me how his horse was put down, 2 year old, after nail in hoof, and my farrier told me about one in a club nearby who never got sound years after the injury. So I'm really happy. I hoped he will be on Adequan and working before his birthday, but it didn't happen. But I'm not sad. He's alive and on a good way to recovery. His got his shiney coat back and his weight back. Now when he is better again, I see how bad he looked during the bad days. I don't want to rush anything. I hope he will be back in full work during the next 2 months, and probably compete during the 3rd month. Can't wait to start him on Adequan, but vet said to wait until he is back in ridden work. Anyway, the party was great, around 20 quests, lots of fun and a great time. Here are some pictures of the pretty boy and many thanks to you for wishing him a happy birthday. It certainly was a happy one. <3  

https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd....0_10201281021742319_3511543736226945559_n.jpg

https://scontent-a-vie.xx.fbcdn.net...7_10201281041462812_1660208430094123750_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd....8_10201281023622366_4965471866105946919_n.jpg

In the next two days, we are off to a town nearby to buy him presents and generally a big shopping tour of riding stuff, like we haven't been there 3 months ago. p


----------



## Spartu (25 April 2014)

Hello. A small update. He is kinda back in work. Was ridden two days ago, and worked beautifully and sound as he can be. Lunged day after riding, I didn't like how he moved with his right hind, but lameness was not really obvious. Plus it was muddy, ugly ground, and dark, so I won't panic yet. So far, things are going great, and after turn out, his legs are clean, but still fill in the box, both legs, but right hind more. And we are searching for a new saddle for him - currently trying Kieffer Garmisch, both he and I love it, and he does great under it, but it lifts up at the back during riding and hits him back every stride, if you get it. But he shows no pain signs, so we will see if we can figure it out. Saddle fitter already invited.  Hope to hear back from you soon, and here's a picture of him, new one. 

https://scontent-a-fra.xx.fbcdn.net...019_617322698360102_4622855792842513785_n.jpg


----------

